# My new manicure



## CarolfromTX (Jun 30, 2020)

In honor of the Fourth of July. Nail strips courtesy of my daughter!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 1, 2020)

oh my gosh...they are just beautiful!! Your daughter did them for you??


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 1, 2020)

Yep. They are Colorstreet nail strips. Selling them is a side gig for my daughter.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 1, 2020)

Cool!  That is COOL!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> View attachment 111715
> In honor of the Fourth of July. Nail strips courtesy of my daughter!


Now that's fun! I can't believe the detail!


----------



## katlupe (Jul 2, 2020)

They look great!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh I love them .


----------

